# Excellent photoshop tutorial site



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure if this has been posted on here before, but if it has, I haven't come across!
http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm

you can do anything from lowering yer car, adding new wheels, changing the colour etc etc!!
and everything is very well explained!

Enjoy!


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

:thumb: That's pretty cool, especially to find tutorials specifically towards cars, good find! :thumb:


----------



## mcgough (Nov 24, 2006)

god i thought every one used that site, sorry guys ive been using it for years!


----------



## Diablo636 (Feb 4, 2007)

only just got photshop installed so its good timing to get this site to help me out as ive no idea what im doing....

thanks.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

That site is the dogs danglies for newbies like myself, 

excellent find :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

mcgough said:


> god i thought every one used that site, sorry guys ive been using it for years!


Me too, just thought some people on here would appreciate it, especially at it's raining and there's naff all else to do!!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I have leant most things off that site. I normally slap a few contributions into Performance VW mag


----------



## bimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are some mods I made using these tutorials. THX for the link. :thumb:

Carbon fibre hood









Color change + HID lights









See-trough bonnet (not in the tutorials)


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice work there bimmer, very clever.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great link - thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice link :thumb: 

Which version of Photoshop are these tutorials for.....CS, CS2, Elements etc?


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

*Jpeg file size reduction*

:wave:

I've transfered some pictures that I took from my phone (3.2 Mega pixel) to my PC, which runs with XP. I've got Adobe Photoshop Album Starter Edition 3.0 and the Jpeg files are HUGE - approx 700 KB. How do I reduce the size of the file down to below 97KB to be able to post onto this site please?

:newbie:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Pictures don't need to be 97kb etc.

Adobe photoshop is what people use to reduce sizes. You should be able to set your image size on your phone too. 800x600 makes most pics 150kb etc.

Just upload your pictures into www.photobucket.com or imageshack etc.


----------

